# Bad poop?



## princesstotya (Dec 19, 2020)

Hey there! 
I'm curious, why is the paper so discoloured to green near the poops? My tiel usually makes poops this big during the night, but is it normal for the paper to be discoloured this much? During the day when she poops at first it isn't like this, only after the poop itself sorta "dries out". Could this mean she's having some illness?


----------



## Kristie (Dec 14, 2020)

princesstotya said:


> Hey there!
> I'm curious, why is the paper so discoloured to green near the poops? My tiel usually makes poops this big during the night, but is it normal for the paper to be discoloured this much? During the day when she poops at first it isn't like this, only after the poop itself sorta "dries out". Could this mean she's having some illness?
> View attachment 92874
> View attachment 92875



Did you change her food lately? How old is she? Has she been around a male? My female laid 7 eggs and we just had one that hatched. Her poop is crazy big but I think that is because she does not mess up the box and when she finally comes out, she really needs to go. I am not expert on poop but that looks normal to me. I would just keep an eye on her.

Good luck!


----------



## princesstotya (Dec 19, 2020)

My worries is not in the size actually, but in the colour around the poop, that green area. She doesn't always make such huge ones btw, only after a very long sleep, usually in the morning/during the night. Otherwise it's normal sized, and it doesn't look this green around it at first, it's a big bump, only seems like when it dries the paper absorbs the moisture in the poop and it gets coloured like the poop itself. I'm just worried, because none of our budgies' poops end up like this, should it get coloured like this around the poop?
Didn't change her food, although had been giving her spinach, but since a few days I quit giving her, wanted to know if that's the cause, or it's normally like that. But it's always like that.


----------



## Kristie (Dec 14, 2020)

princesstotya said:


> My worries is not in the size actually, but in the colour around the poop, that green area. She doesn't always make such huge ones btw, only after a very long sleep, usually in the morning/during the night. Otherwise it's normal sized, and it doesn't look this green around it at first, it's a big bump, only seems like when it dries the paper absorbs the moisture in the poop and it gets coloured like the poop itself. I'm just worried, because none of our budgies' poops end up like this, should it get coloured like this around the poop?
> Didn't change her food, although had been giving her spinach, but since a few days I quit giving her, wanted to know if that's the cause, or it's normally like that. But it's always like that.


I am willing to bet it is the spinach that made the poop that green. Has she laid eggs before? How old is she? I know when they are about to lay, the poop will increase in size as well as after. I would just keep an eye on her and if you are really concerned, maybe call the vet to calm your nerves?


----------



## Geartmar (Sep 1, 2017)

It's not that water I would also think that she is about to lay eggs.


----------



## princesstotya (Dec 19, 2020)

She's not laying, or don't know if she layed before. She arrived to us during the summer, but I have no idea how old she must be because she's a "rescue". We don't exactly have avian vets around here, and normal vets don't know much about birds. Could anyone post here some normal poops? Because I'm not even sure I know what to compare it to.


----------



## adelpks (Aug 26, 2015)

My cockatiels poop always goes green after they eat green veggies as because veggies are high in water it increases their urine which comes out with the poop and is the watery part. I was told all this by my avian vet. If you've been giving her spinach which is a good thing then there poops are completely normal. Mine even occasionally gorge themselves on their veggies and get what looked to me like the runs but the very had reassured me that this is normal because of the high water content of the veggies. Spinach is also a particularly dark green veggie. I wouldn't be worried at all.


----------

